# Apollo contest benefits Behind the Scenes



## Kelite (Mar 9, 2010)

Apollo Design Technology recently made the first donation to Behind the Scenes from first year sales of the winning templates in their annual Design-A-Pattern Contest. Each year, Apollo is committed to adding new gobo designs to their library of standard patterns but they wanted to get the actual users more involved so in 2008 they created the Design-A-Pattern Contest. Anyone can submit a design and those entries that meet Apollo's basic criteria for what makes a good standard pattern are posted on Apollo's website and the public votes for their favourite.

The first contest resulted in 30 entries and five winning patterns submitted by R. Christopher Stokes, Dwayne Thomas, Morgan Landrum, Todd Proffitt, and Gary McGarity. As recognition for being selected, the designer's name is included in the pattern name, the designs are added to Apollo's marketing materials, and Apollo makes a donation to Behind the Scenes based on a portion of first year sales.

"These elements combined to generate the user interest and interaction we were looking for," commented Monty McWilliams, VP marketing for Apollo Design. "Based on the number of submissions and winners in year two, we anticipate the programme's contribution to Behind the Scenes will continue to grow."

*Alright CBers, sharpen your pencils and send us your favorite gobo designs!*


----------



## kcraigie (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Keith! Thanks so much for contributing to Behind the Scenes. Such a great cause, and every little bit helps.

Are you continuing this effort, so that a percentage of 2010 sales from 2009 winning designs will be donated? Just making sure I'm getting my facts straight before I open my mouth... 

See you at USITT?

-Kim Craigie
Vincent Lighting Systems


----------



## Kelite (Apr 21, 2010)

kcraigie said:


> See you at USITT?
> 
> -Kim Craigie
> Vincent Lighting Systems




Hi Kim, wow am I late on this reply!

Milad and I traveled to Prolight+Sound in Frankfurt and held down the fort when we returned a few days before USITT, so I'm sorry I missed you in Kansas City.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 6, 2010)

Vote for me!!!

No, I won't tell you which one I submitted, that wouldn't be fair.


----------



## Kelite (May 6, 2010)

No, of course not. But lemme guess- _could _your design possibly be made of steel or glass _and_ projected from an ERS or moving light??? 

(If so, I know just which pattern is yours!)


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 6, 2010)

D'oh! You figured it out.


----------



## kcraigie (May 6, 2010)

Keith, you're so smart! I'm sure ruinexplorer's is the best one, so no need for me to figure it out, I'll be voting for it anyway.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 10, 2010)

Results are in, but winners have not yet been announced. Sadly, I do know at least part of the results.


----------



## kcraigie (Jun 11, 2010)

Aw, sorry to hear that. The competition must have been tough!


----------

